# stretching boots?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go see a ski boot fitter, pull that stock insole out, you need an aftermarket insole that compensates for your high arch. If it's built right and cradles the arch it can pull the toes back from the end. Or buy boots that aren't too small.


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah, I did manage to find a local shop with a great boot fitter.. Like you said, he fixed me up some custom insoles that made a huge difference, and he's also doing a bit of work on the liners. Awesome!


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Super Feet. :thumbsup:

Thats what made a huge dif when i bought my last boots


----------

